# Thank you Jesus!



## jaja111 (Dec 29, 2011)

From NWS Buffalo:

"THIS PERIOD WILL FEATURE A DISTINCT CHANGE TO COLDER...MORE 
SEASONABLE WEATHER. THE DETAILS...

IN DIFFERING DEGREES...THE 12Z EUROPEAN/GGEM/GFS ALL DEVELOP LOW 
PRESSURE NEAR THE UPPER LAKES SUNDAY...WITH ALL MODELS EVENTUALLY 
LIFTING THIS LOW INTO QUEBEC SUNDAY NIGHT. THIS IS CONSISTENT WITH 
PREVIOUS RUNS...AND INCREASES CONFIDENCE IN SIGNIFICANTLY COLDER 
TEMPERATURES EARLY NEXT WEEK. 

THE COLD AIR APPEARS TO COME IN TWO WAVES...FIRST AN INITIAL COLD 
FRONT IS FORECAST TO CROSS SUNDAY AFTERNOON OR SUNDAY NIGHT. THEN A 
SECONDARY FRONT SHOULD USHER IN THE REAL COLD AIR ON MONDAY OR 
MONDAY NIGHT. 

AHEAD OF THIS FRONT...TEMPERATURES SHOULD BE MUCH ABOVE NORMAL FOR 
THE FIRST DAY OF THE NEW YEAR. HIGH SHOULD BE IN THE 40S ACROSS MUCH 
OF THE REGION. THE FRONT WILL BRING A CHANCE OF AFTERNOON RAIN 
SHOWERS...WITH A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS BEHIND THE FRONT AS COLDER 
AIR WORKS IN...AND THE THREAT FOR LAKE EFFECT COMMENCES.

TEMPERATURES SHOULD BE COLDER ON MONDAY...AND COLDER STILL ON 
TUESDAY. BY TUESDAY...EXPECT TEMPERATURES TO BE BELOW NORMAL...WITH 
HIGHS RANGING FROM THE TEENS TO LOWER 20S. FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS 
SEASON...WINDS CHILLS MAY DROP BELOW ZERO IN MANY LOCATIONS ON 
MONDAY AND/OR TUESDAY NIGHTS. 

WITH THE COLDER TEMPERATURES...THERE WILL ALSO BE THE POTENTIAL FOR 
PERSISTENT LAKE EFFECT SNOWS.  MODELS DIFFER QUITE A BIT ON WIND 
DIRECTION AND SPEED...SO ITS DIFFICULT TO GET TOO SPECIFIC ON 
LOCATIONS...OTHER THAN THE TYPICAL LAKE EFFECT AREAS WOULD BE THE 
MOST LIKELY LOCATIONS TO WATCH. FOR NOW...WILL CARRY CHANCE POPS 
MONDAY AND TUESDAY. HIGH PRESSURE IS FORECAST TO BUILD ACROSS THE 
REGION BY WEDNESDAY...WITH DRY BUT COOL WEATHER EXPECTED."

Let us all forget that this December even happened. Thank you Ullr! Thank you Allah! Thank you Jesus! Thank you Bhuda! Thank you..................................


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, as *Unofficial Networks reported, Jesus is a skier:*


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 29, 2011)

Another one.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2011)

Why was I thinking that there'd be a picture of Tim Tebow in this thread already?


----------



## legalskier (Dec 29, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, as *Unofficial Networks reported, Jesus is a skier:*



Rentals?!


----------



## kickstand (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Abubob (Dec 29, 2011)

I would think he'd at least be a tele skier with that long hippy hair and beard.


----------

